# goddam it i feel like poop



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

just wanted to have a bit of a rant really, i am currently on day 11 ish of my cycle (i am not calendar watchin anymore to much pressure on me and dp i think) i feel like poop i have a throat infenction so i really don't feel like doing any thing with dp and he prob won't wanna touch me with a barge pole as i look like a minger  
my docs are not sure if clomid is makin me ovulate, i have a docs appointment tommorrow which i am dreading as she is insensitive cowbag and i don't see the gynee until 13.12. WELL GODDAM IT I AM HAVING THE TIME OF MY LIFE   I am fed up of hearing about this guys at work (same age as me) who's pregnant girlfriend is apparently giving him a hard time, and he keeps moaning to me about her - wot an grateful pair of  

anyway just wanted 2 have a rant because i am truly fed up of this cr*p, now!!! thanks for reading


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

ha ha - thanx. we did it on tues nite, so i keep thinkin will it matter if we don't it 2nite - although prob won't happen 2morrow as dp will not be able 2 resist usual friday nite    tryin not to obcess over when we are doin it, not workin much tho or i would not b ranting  

god if only u could concieve without actually doin it (god hope dp doesn't read this)


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

Hiya

well it was a bit of a miracle coz he stayed in with me last nite so   u know. although from my docs appointment which was was about something else, she said i could have another blood test on day 21 if i wanted so i had 2 work out wot day that was (which i was tryin 2 avoid this month) so i know i am on day 13 today, but if i have a 32 day cycle and i do ovulate i guess it could be anytime between now & day 18??  

anyway - good 2 know that u can concieve even tho u don't do it on the exact day - apparently the little wrigglers can last up 2 5 days is this correct  

thanx 4 cheerin me up, i also recieved a letter from my gynee this mornin telling me 2 up my dosage of clomid, which kind of cheered me up - in a weird way.

also startin 2 feel better now so that is good. Good luck with u i hope it all goes healthily


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

yes i heard some stories 2 when i was at school, including one girl who apparently did have an immaculate conception (apparently some little   got onto her boyfriends finger and then u know where  ) if only   god u have 2 laugh don't u. i must admit i keep stressing over when we have done it and trying to picture the wrigglers still alive after 2 days but i know this is really not helping me out. in our house me and dp have named this week, mating season - i think he likes this as it makes him feel like an alpha male or something


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Have to laugh at the stories, except everyone I know falls preg after one sh*g.
Check out my poor dh's task this month-cd8,10,12,14,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24, can anyone beat that?  Funny thing is my sex drive is nil.  Have to say pre-seed has been a saviour-ordered 4 boxes of the stuff for next months endurance test!
good luck with your mission girls
strawbs xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Excuse me butting in but I just wanted to say I'm SO relieved its not just me who finds all the BMS  an endurance test!  Keep at it girls  

Sarahpooh xx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hi superstar yeah my throat is better, i just have a really annoying cough now. everyone else, yeah i agree with u all my sex drive is zero at moment which makes it annoying to have to do it all the time, doesn't help that u always feel knackered & just want 2 go 2 bed about 9!!  
but we all need 2 do it - is pre-seed good? wot does it actually do. my friend sent me one of those mock up adverts by email, it had one on there for ky jelly and the caption was "because your crap at foreplay"   it was so funny. god hope dp doesn't ever read this   although he is not crap, but men always get the wrong end of the stick


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

these messages have given me a right old chuckle 

I can relate to all what you say!!  I remember in college being late with AF and crying at lunchtime and my mates marched me off to the chemist with a pee sample in an empty coke bottle    I was even dreaming of where I'd put the cot.  As if!  It was actually my dh who I was with at the time so it wouldnt have been bad either

Lolly, preseed is a sperm friendly lubricant to help the little swimmers, especially if you have little or no cm. Clomid can dry up your cm (it did with me)

Strawbs, blimey  your poor dh   Have to admit tho, me and dh did have months like that.

I always found  the worst at ovulation time as I was so uncomfortable and its my worst part of the month for actually wanting to get jiggy, typical eh that I'm rampant straight after and before AF 

good luck girls xxx


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

thanx flower pot, i am gonna get some of that. i am guessing it's easier to get online, can't see thems stocking it in my local boots   glad 2 know i am not alone in not feeling particulaly rampant around ovu time (although not sure if i am  ovulating this month-( waitin for blood test) i read that was the time women felt like doin it - well thats cr*p


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I will pm you the website to get it from x


----------



## Lolly2 (Oct 5, 2006)

hiya don't worry i have ordered some online with some company from london (i am very impatient aren't i)  

thanx anyway tho


----------

